# ATF rescue!!



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

So yeah I decided to stop by this LFS a few towns over that I've been meaning to check out. I had initially planned on just getting a sae for my 6gal nano. But as I walked down the isle I came across this poor beaten malnurioushed bastard. Apparently he went to a home and got beat up. and then came back. I think he is going to wind up being blind in at least one eye. But I think the other eye will heal. So he won't be totally defensless and will be able to eat. I don't think he's eaten in a while. his head is taller then his body. but right now he is swimming well enough in my tank. I just hope the SH dosen't decide to take a nibble. If I see my convict messing with him the cons gettin moved in the 10 with the FH. 
Heres some pics. 

























The the SH already almost took a bite out of him. I should have fed them first.










So anyways the guy said since he is in such bad condition I could have him for free. how could I say no to that.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Wow, im suprised hes not dead already from being so skinny, good luck nurishing him back to health


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

try and seperate him for the time being if u can till he fattns up and heals on either eye...great fish tho.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

yeah he is thin. i would keep him away from any other fish just to avoid the stress from his past. but fed him good, keep us updated.

nice pick up and it is also good karma to do a good deed.


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

Damn, poor fish. He looks horrible. Keep us updated on your progress with him.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Well I hav e no where else for him to go. But I've been keeping an eye and things are still ok and he progresses to get better. Heres hoping he makes it thru. I think the ATF and SH are going to become friends.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

You really want to risk him with that Assam snakehead?












That guy needs isolation, dontcha think?



BlackSunshine said:


> Well I hav e no where else for him to go. But I've been keeping an eye and things are still ok and he progresses to get better. Heres hoping he makes it thru. I think the ATF and SH are going to become friends.


answer my question the second I post it


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I do. However isolation is not in his near future. He's going to have to tough it out like the soldier he is. 
the only reason I think it will work is the SH is a bottom fish. he doesn't really swim around. atfs are well mid/top fish. So the only problem I forsee is the convict pestering him while he heals. but like I said the second I see any harrassment its how did you put it.. OWT.

If you looked at the time stamps I answered your question before you even thought it. hows that mess with your head?


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

doesn't mess with my head... I added a comment which put the post a minute ahead of what it was :rasp:

OWT is an option worth considering in many cases. Including tonight because I didn't tell my g/f that I played volleyball all day... now I'm OWT









anyhow.... my assams were assholes, beat the snot out of other fish and each other. I really hope that ATF makes it.


----------



## spinalremains (Nov 10, 2006)

Wow, what a skinny atf! I hope you can bring him back to good health. I hope you make a thread of his improvement!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

acestro said:


> Wow, what a skinny atf! I hope you can bring him back to good health. I hope you make a thread of his improvement!


this will be the thread.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Has he eaten anything?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

no not yet. He can't see anything. so his eyes need to heal a little before he will start really goin after anything. He was trying tho.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

That's part of why I'd isolate him. And I'd flood the tank with feeders/food, so he could miss one thing and accidentally catch something else. I realize you cant do that right now, but I've had to feed blind fish before and I thought I'd share that trick.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

*GODDAMNIT*

So I was up late last night. And after I was gettin ready to crash.. round 4 am. the kid wakes up. So we go out front to make him a bottle right. 
and I think. Hey lets see how this guys doin. Cause he was swimming real good earlier and was just lookin great. So I peek into the tank and I'm not seeing him.
I keep looking. nothing. So I flip on the light to the tank. Still he's nowhere to be found. 
lookin at everyones belly no one looked like they packed the atf away. I mean the atf was just as long as the SH and I doubt the arrowana ate him. that only leaves the bichir but he never messes with anyone unless they try and get in his cave. Its just none of my fish look like they are holding a 4" fish in their gut.

so much for being back in the ATF club.


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> *GODDAMNIT*
> 
> So I was up late last night. And after I was gettin ready to crash.. round 4 am. the kid wakes up. So we go out front to make him a bottle right.
> and I think. Hey lets see how this guys doin. Cause he was swimming real good earlier and was just lookin great. So I peek into the tank and I'm not seeing him.
> ...


Damn, that sucks







, not jumped out???


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

unlikley. I have lids and a canopy. I also searched pretty good behind the tank.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Sorry to hear about that Bs-


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

I'm still baffled as to who could have eaten him. It was far too clean for him to have been torn up. he was swallowed whole.

My only canidates for that would be the bichir and the arrowana.


----------



## Juntau (Jan 1, 2004)

invest in a divider so in case you get another fish that's worth saving, it won't go wasted


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh that sucks man I poped on to see if there were some progress pics but instead hes MIA. Nothing in the tank he could have wedged himself into is there?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

yeah. I'm certain now that it was the arrowana that ate the ATF. he was the only one that could pack away a fish like that without being very noticable. everyone else would have had a huge lump in their guts. So anyways sucks. But I'm searching for a cheap spare tank incase something comes up. Ahh well at least he was free. I'd be pissed If I had paid 150 for him. he was only half expected to live anyways so Im not totally supprised or dissapointed.

Anyways it wasen't wasted. it was food.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

was a nice effort but it might have had just a good a chance in the lfs tank still. was a really nice looking fish and as for who ate him just look for the fish with the bleeding asshole because the teeth on that ATF are gonna hurt on the way out LOL

good try tho man


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

I applaud BS for giving his fish a varied diet.

j/k :laugh:


----------

